# Breeder in DC area to help~



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Let me just preface this post by saying I am not encouraging or condoning irresponsible breeding, however, the safety of these pups and mother is the reason why I am posting this inquiry to the breeders in the DC area...eace: OR if you are experienced in whelping puppies and would like to help.. If you are interested and are in the DC area, please send me a private message or email and I will put you in touch with the person who has details.

This is a cross post from an email list I am on, :

_Anyone who would be willing to help a gentleman who has a young pair of Havanese expecting an oops litter? The bitch is 11 months old and due the beginning of Jan. He apparently also travels...is a doctor from Puerto Rico, I think is working through the public health dept in DC. Anyhow, he contacted me to see if I would provide whelping service and board the bitch and puppies and I am unable to. He sounded nice, and worried, so I told him I would try to find someone who might be available at least for advice when the time comes..._


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh geez.........


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I know that is what I said, foreigner with an 'oops' in America with no clue how to whelp, I just hope he finds someone for the sake of those puppies and mommy.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am hoping that you find somebody. I live in the metro DC area but have zero experience and am basically useless LOL. However, I do know of a wonderful rescue group that fosters animals and they have had many pregnant dogs and the foster parents have the experience to handle this. If you want their contact information, I can pass it along. They may be able to help or to guide this man to somebody who could help. I worked with them to get Oreo and Snickerdoodle, two mis-identified havanese pups, adopted to members of this forum (I posted a lot about it on this forum awhile ago). They were wonderful and would most likely be willing to help.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Andra!

Yes, you can PM me the name or website/FB page for the group and I can pass along. Thanks again! 

Kara


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I just sent you a PM with the information.

Again, I would love to help but I have no experience whatsoever and would be fairly useless. But if there is any way that I can be of help, please let me know. I have a big heart and what I lack in experience, I make up in my love for Havanese dogs.

andra


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

It may be best to have him take her to the vet if you can't get anyone to help...he surely needs a midwife to come in...I hope it works out okay, keep us posted...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats my concern, Flynn, that if he is looking for local breeders, he may not want to take them to the vet ($), but we are a community that looks out for our fluff balls, so it will hopefully all work out!

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Thats my concern, Flynn, that if he is looking for local breeders, he may not want to take them to the vet ($), but we are a community that looks out for our fluff balls, so it will hopefully all work out!
> 
> Kara


So true...it is good to have us!! ound:


----------

